# How do you determine the price to sell your honey for different size jars?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Price what the market will bear, and what you want to get. I get $10 for 11 oz jars, $15 for 22 oz jars, and $25 for 44 oz jars. Those are 1/2 pint, pint, and quart mason jars. Do not feel compelled to sell for "what the other guy charges". He may be seriously underpriced. I figure the mason jar alone is worth at least a buck or more. $40 for 5 pounds sounds fair. That is only $8 per pound. I won't sell gallons because they go for $60-70 in my area and I dont want to sell that cheap.YMMV


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

First, you have to determine your Cost of Goods Sold. This does NOT include the overhead it took you to make the honey. It is the cost of the packaging for each item/size type you sell: container, lid, labels, shrink wrap seals, etc. Then get the net weight of the honey that the container holds. Next, determine your Cost of Goods Sold per POUND for each item you sell. 

Next, you need to look at your Overhead. This is everything you spent raising bees, feeding, treating, etc., less the Costs of Goods Sold. Divide this number by the total POUNDS of honey you harvested for the season. This give you your Cost of Honey per Pound. 

Add your Cost of Goods Sold per Pound and your Cost of Honey per Pound and you have your total cost PER POUND for that item.

Now, how much profit do you want to make per POUND? You can then do the math to come up with a price for each unit you sell.

Asking people from all over the world what they sell their honey for is very interesting, but not very helpful. I live in a very poor county in a very poor state. I get roughly $4/pound above my COGS. My overhead varies a great deal from year to year. When I capture all of the numbers at season end, and factor it back out over the units I sell, I have always netted a loss. But my area will not bear much more price. Yours may. 

You are grossing around $12 per pound on your 8 oz units, $10 per pound on your 16 oz units, and $8 per pound for your quarts. That is impressive and beats the brakes off my area. Either raise the price on those quarts or stop offering them. You are cutting your own throat. And $27.50 for 5 pounds sounds like what we make down here. You don't need to sell for that. Keep your per POUND price consistent.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunrise_bees said:


> I sold 5 pounds to someone I knew for $40 but they later told me that they bought 5 pounds for $27.50 from another local place.


But did it taste as good?😜I agree with JWPalmer on this one.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sunrise: Since all beekeeping is local, it is helpful to us all to let us know your general geographic area in your user profile. Share what you are comfortable with -- we don't need a gps coordinates. But "Southern Maine", or "Pacific Northwest" would be very helpful to know for those of us that would like to respond.


----------



## Sunrise_bees (Apr 30, 2020)

psm1212 said:


> Sunrise: Since all beekeeping is local, it is helpful to us all to let us know your general geographic area in your user profile. Share what you are comfortable with -- we don't need a gps coordinates. But "Southern Maine", or "Pacific Northwest" would be very helpful to know for those of us that would like to respond.


I updated my profile 😉
But I’m in Western NY.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Forget working out cost, just sell for what the market will bear. If you cannot be happy with that, then find something else to do with your time.

I wish I could get the prices others here get, but so far I can't. This year I sold 1 pound squeeze bottles for $8.00, which was my smallest size. Anything larger than that, I price at $5.00/lb, plus $2.00 for packaging. So, a quart (about 3 pounds) goes for $17.00, half gallon for $32.00, gallon for $62.00. 

I'll sell whatever quantity people want for that price, but over about 1/2 gallon, my prices seem high to others. Quarts and pounds are my most popular sizes.

There will always be cheaper honey, no use trying to undersell the bottom of the market. My buyers often say it is the best honey they ever tasted, that is worth something. (BTW, there are claims my honey cures covid ... who am I to argue with that? Not that I promote it either.) Next year I expect to get a bit more if the market holds up.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunrise_bees said:


> So I have been getting $6 for an 8oz jar and $10 for a 16oz jar but I have had people ask about larger quantities but i'm not sure how to price the larger quantities.
> 
> I sold 5 pounds to someone I knew for $40 but they later told me that they bought 5 pounds for $27.50 from another local place.
> 
> ...


Sunrise,

I am basic, I do 9 a pint and 18 a quart.
Have warned the folks that next year, is 10 a pint and 20 a quart.
I do not give a price break for larger sizes, If I did the 4 pint order would turn into a 1/2 gallon order.
I also do offer to fill some folks own containers for a small "price break" .
I have close to a dollar in the Jar and lid , 30 cents in the label, and some labor into washing and drying the jars.
I would fill your jar for 8.50 per pint. which really is 50 cent more than just buying mine, but hey I have done 30 or so quarts of that market this year , and I did run out of jars so it helped.

shop around at farm markets, stores that carry local honey, and see what the going price is. I keep track of the competion. I may even buy and taste one.
If/When I sell out pre the next crop, I raise a little. When I have some left I am more likely to make deals.
The most used deal ,If I am over stocked , buy 10 get 2 free, I have the cases of 12 jars,, the jars come it, so that works for me, 20% off.
Church bazars seem to be a good place here, as well farm markets, but if the entry cost is high you need to consider that cost.

Keep in mind in 3-5 months your honey may/will crystalize so do not label too far ahead.

if you have quality produce they will find you.

You should try to understand the market , but at some point you price what you think the value is.

GG


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

27.50 is very inexpensive for a gallon. The honey your friend bought may or may not be local or even pure honey. You know yours is local and pure, make sure everyone else knows it, too. There is no need to race to the bottom. 
If I were you, I would stick with the smaller sizes as you seem to be getting a good price.

Alex


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I sell gallon containers at $100, when I sell them. I get $10/lb otherwise no matter the size.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

I sell mine for 10.00 a pound and I sell out quickly. I am
selling 2 oz. bears right now for 5.00.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the 2 oz. bears update. I am selling mine for $3.50 and was wondering if I was high or low.

Alex, the $27.50 was supposedly for 5# which is a bit shy of half a gallon.


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

A lot goes into how to price your honey. We generally charge $7 1/2lb, $10 1lb. We have had great luck with an honesty stand at the road near our house.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

JWPalmer said:


> Thanks for the 2 oz. bears update. I am selling mine for $3.50 and was wondering if I was high or low.
> 
> Alex, the $27.50 was supposedly for 5# which is a bit shy of half a gallon.


I don't know how I came up with a gallon. Senior Moment, I guess.
Alex


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

If you are getting $5 for a 2fl.oz bear, you are doing much better than $10/pound. 2 fl.oz. of honey is roughly 3 oz. of honey by weight. 1 pound = 5 1/3 bears. You are grossing $26.67 per pound of honey. I don't know what your packing costs are, but I am guessing you are still killing it.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

psm, the 2 oz bears actually hold 2 oz of honey by weight. The bears and lids are not much less than full sized bears costwise. But yeah, he is killing it. $40/# gross.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

JWPalmer said:


> psm, the 2 oz bears actually hold 2 oz of honey by weight. The bears and lids are not much less than full sized bears costwise. But yeah, he is killing it. $40/# gross.


Even better!! I am getting $8 a pint (24oz.). Any of you guys up north want to sell my honey? I can probably get you 3 barrels a year. $5/pound delivered!


----------



## Sunrise_bees (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok, so I guess most of you have a “price per pound” in mind and then add the cost of the container and label to get a final price no matter the size of the container.
Be nice to get $600 for a bucket of honey but I know the only way I’m getting that is by putting it in 60 1 pound bottles😉


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunrise_bees said:


> Ok, so I guess most of you have a “price per pound” in mind and then add the cost of the container and label to get a final price no matter the size of the container.
> Be nice to get $600 for a bucket of honey but I know the only way I’m getting that is by putting it in 60 1 pound bottles😉




Many will "try" then if they are "hooked" they come back.
Taste is in the bud of the beholder.
so "the way back" IE phone, address, and make the trial size doable on any budget.
you will be 60% trial size and 40% larger in a bit,
If you can,, do not bottle it all at once.. done it is committed, if still in a pail it can be Bears or 1/2gallons.

Sorry I am out of 1/2 gallon but here is 23 bears, May or may not fly.

GG


----------



## Sunrise_bees (Apr 30, 2020)

Ya, I have only been bottling 1 or 2 pails at a time. I also recently built a warmer from an old upright freezer that I can decrystalize my jars or buckets in.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is what I did when I priced our honey. Visit local farmers market and "organic/high end" grocery chain (e.g. Whole food, Treader Joe, etc.). Calculate "average" price per pound and round it up to a whole dollar. Give some price break for each larger size. We price ours at the following and we generally sell out each year:
1 lb: $9
1.5 lb: $13
3 lb: $25
5 lb: $40

If you notice, these prices basically comes out at about $8 per lb of actually honey after accounting for the packaging cost.

Like someone said, don't try to beat lowest price. Hold your price. In my experience, people don't mind paying little more buying from a beekeeper. And it makes sense because we do provide an excellent guaranteed unadulterated product direct from the farm to the table.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

My test for honey pricing to the health food stores that sell my honey is as follows:

a) Tell them my price per case of 12 jars
b) Note reaction
c) Hit them in the jaw
d) Note reaction

If reaction (b) is less an expression of pain and outrage than (d), then you are NOT CHARGING ENOUGH!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Any chance the OP is competing against Amish beekeepers? Some friends in Western NY have told me they are undercutting everyone, especially on bulk purchases of 5 gallons or more. J


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

What the market will bear...Honey is not a hot commodity here... I sell a 24 oz jar for $8. The retail shop then sells it for $12. .
If someone comes to my home, I sell it for $9. $15/quart, $27/half gallon, $50/gallon and $200 for 5gallons. 
I'm in Central Wisconsin. Every area is different.


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

I live in Central Missouri sell about half of my honey at a farmers market in a small town and the rest from my home by word of mouth. My prices this spring will increase to $8for a pound squeeze bottle, $15 for a 2 pound squeeze, and $34 for a 5 pound squeeze bottle. These are slight increases I do every 2 to 3 years. People have many different impressions on the price. Most don’t say anything and tell me I have the best honey. Two per 100 customers will say that’s way higher than Walmart and keep walking. 2 to 3 per 100 say that sounds cheap. I feel like if people every once in a while think you’re too high than you’re in the right spot. I aim to make money at this and provide people with pure quality honey direct from a beekeeper in their area. Most people understand and are happy to help you they say.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm curious what you all sell at when there is a bad Dearth ?
I am not selling (3 hives, 1st year and bad dearth this year so I fed) and probably won't for a few years unless there is a weir bumper crop that fills a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't sell anything during a dearth. Do removals for income and buy sugar in 50 pound bags.

I'm in DFW, Texas area, and don't solicit sales. Except sign on mailbox right after I bottle. Never sold one jar from the sign.

I'm getting $15 for a 16 oz pint jar, and $30 for 2 pound honey bottles (and my honey is weighing about 2 lbs 6 ozs in those 2 pound honey bottles from Dadant). I'm small, very good honey, I barely fed last year so no chance of syrup in it. I took 4 oz jars into my bank, enough for one per employee, back in September I think. I sold 2 - 2 pound bottles and a pint yesterday. The flavor is what sells it. I've got a lot of mesquite around me, some wildflowers, and 2020 was a good year for spring honey. I harvest in early July.


----------



## B-NewBBB (Apr 9, 2014)

We sell to a very small group (most of our honey is gifted to family/friends) and do not solicit any sales. If the fact that we keep bees and have honey and someone wants some that will initiate a sale. We always stress that they are not buying honey but supporting the labor intensive and at times expensive "hobby" of saving bees from extinction. This year's crop was approx 165 lbs.

We bottle honey (raw, only filtered through a sieve when extracting) in 1 pint or 1/2 pint Mason jars, cheaper than the typical honey marketing jars, no label etc.

1 pint is $12.00, 1/2 pint is $7.00. We used to offer discounts for those who bought more than 3 pints in a year's period or for larger orders. Got to be too much calculation, and difficult if someone saw they were paying more than another person. This year we settled on a single flat rate regardless of how much anyone bought. The resuls:

1. My regulars kept asking me if $12/pint was enough & tried to pay more.

2. Some who were buying a pint at a time started buying 2 pints at a time.

I cannot explain or justify any of this info, it's just what it is. We still consider the basic operation a money losing affair but do have finally a savings account called "honey money" which we dip into for any expenses related to beekeeping. Sometimes we just forget or don't bother to dip into it for recouping bee expenses but hope at some point to be able to believe we are breaking even. 

Don't know how all this fits into the scheme of this conversation but thought I'd toss it in.

North Central Maryland region.

BTW, all buyers say they think our bees honey tastes best. The funny thing, I myself don't really care much for honey so don't dip into the supply.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Gypsi said:


> I don't sell anything during a dearth. Do removals for income and buy sugar in 50 pound bags.
> 
> I'm in DFW, Texas area, and don't solicit sales. Except sign on mailbox right after I bottle. Never sold one jar from the sign.
> 
> I'm getting $15 for a 16 oz pint jar, and $30 for 2 pound honey bottles (and my honey is weighing about 2 lbs 6 ozs in those 2 pound honey bottles from Dadant). I'm small, very good honey, I barely fed last year so no chance of syrup in it. I took 4 oz jars into my bank, enough for one per employee, back in September I think. I sold 2 - 2 pound bottles and a pint yesterday. The flavor is what sells it. I've got a lot of mesquite around me, some wildflowers, and 2020 was a good year for spring honey. I harvest in early July.


I am in DFW and most of our honey sale is via word of mouth started from friends, church group and neighbors. We never feed so our honey is always pure. We only harvest once a year in June but the sales happens all through the year.

*B-NewBBB,*

Our state has labeling requirements if you sell. Check your state laws if you sell. We didn't bother to label in the first year when I started because we were just giving away free honey to friends and family that year.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

pjigar said:


> I am in DFW and most of our honey sale is via word of mouth started from friends, church group and neighbors. We never feed so our honey is always pure. We only harvest once a year in June but the sales happens all through the year.
> 
> *B-NewBBB,*
> 
> Our state has labeling requirements if you sell. Check your state laws if you sell. We didn't bother to label in the first year when I started because we were just giving away free honey to friends and family that year.


I follow state labeling requirements, but print my labels on my laser printer on plain paper and tape them on. Only way all the fine print fits on small jars. I have to feed in dearth or I would have no bees. If I have dearth I don't harvest honey. I find July 4th to be my optimum harvest date unless we get late rain and mesquite is still in bloom. When mesquite flow finishes, I rob the bees, as soon as it is capped, because there isn't much of a summer flow in the grasslands around me, and limestone not too far below ground, drought gets here before it does in town. Murphy gets more rain. Why is your honey company in Maryland?


----------



## Sunrise_bees (Apr 30, 2020)

Fivej said:


> Any chance the OP is competing against Amish beekeepers? Some friends in Western NY have told me they are undercutting everyone, especially on bulk purchases of 5 gallons or more. J


I am not close to an Amish. 

Another beekeeper near me is getting $15 for his 1 pound bottles that are in those corked glass bottles and his honey won the local Honey Fest "Best Honey" last year. Also he has been keeping bees longer and him and his wife go to all the local "shows" to sell their honey and beeswax candles.


----------



## jimbo3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm an ultra small-time honey producer, but what I sold out of 8 gallons of honey was in pint mason jars at $15, so $10 a pound. This was purely through a few people at work. I gave a bunch away as gifts, and used a bunch to make mead.

I think I could easily sell more if I had it. I have a dollar mason jar return policy, so give me back a jar and I give you a buck. Unfortunately mason jar prices have spiked, but that's still my policy. I think I've been on the end of giving a buck back from jar returns from gift jars I gave out too, but it's still cheaper than buying new I suppose.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

jimbo3 said:


> I'm an ultra small-time honey producer, but what I sold out of 8 gallons of honey was in pint mason jars at $15, so $10 a pound. This was purely through a few people at work. I gave a bunch away as gifts, and used a bunch to make mead.
> 
> I think I could easily sell more if I had it. I have a dollar mason jar return policy, so give me back a jar and I give you a buck. Unfortunately mason jar prices have spiked, but that's still my policy. I think I've been on the end of giving a buck back from jar returns from gift jars I gave out too, but it's still cheaper than buying new I suppose.


You should put a mark on the bottle that was given as a gift, in marker.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I recently gave a dollar off per jar when the customer brought me her own mason jars (6) to fill. I provided new lids and bands.


----------



## blain1976 (Jun 8, 2019)

When selling your honey yourself, also think about what your price would be if you wholesale to a store to sell it.
Just an example, not picking anyone out of the lineup, but if you're selling a pound of Honey for $8.00 Retail, then if you wholesale to a store with 30%, 40% or 50% profit, you would be selling to them for $5.60, $4.80, or $4.00 respectively. If you're happy at that price, then go for it. If you can't sell at that price, then your Retail price is too low. Keep in mind your cost for the container, label, etc. as well. That comes off of the bottom line, so $5.60, $4.80 and $4.00 is not your profit.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

jimbo3 said:


> I have a dollar mason jar return policy, so give me back a jar and I give you a buck. Unfortunately mason jar prices have spiked, but that's still my policy. I think I've been on the end of giving a buck back from jar returns from gift jars I gave out too, but it's still cheaper than buying new I suppose.


Maybe, maybe not if you consider the work involved to get the label off, clean, sanitize, and new lids? Customers ask me all the time if I want the jars back, maybe that's their way of asking for an additional discount if they do😁 I say no thank you, currently way to much additional work for me. However, if Mason jars continue to be difficult to find, or continue to increase in prices, I may reconsider


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have customers that want to give me jars back also. These kind of people are after honey for the use of it, not the kind who want a pretty little jar with a fancy label that more than likely will be thrown away when it crystalizes.
My take on it is, I will take their jars, fill them with honey and sell it back to them for $1 cheaper on quarts. It is up to them to clean the jar. If you bring me a dirty jar well it gets filled and handed back to them.


----------



## Zippy69 (Sep 5, 2021)

G3farms said:


> I have customers that want to give me jars back also. These kind of people are after honey for the use of it, not the kind who want a pretty little jar with a fancy label that more than likely will be thrown away when it crystalizes.
> My take on it is, I will take their jars, fill them with honey and sell it back to them for $1 cheaper on quarts. It is up to them to clean the jar. If you bring me a dirty jar well it gets filled and handed back to them.


 Yeah….sounds great ”Dirty jar filled” here ya go! However it’s a liability. You still need to wash sterilize jar for the repeat customer.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Zippy69 said:


> Yeah….sounds great ”Dirty jar filled” here ya go! However it’s a liability. You still need to wash sterilize jar for the repeat customer.


Sterilize? Not me.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Zippy69 said:


> Yeah….sounds great ”Dirty jar filled” here ya go! However it’s a liability. You still need to wash sterilize jar for the repeat customer.


When we do get jars back, they go through the dishwasher set on heat boost and come out fine, we do the same when we take new jars out of the box. You're eating off plates, at home or down at the diner when you eat out that have gone through the same process. My problem is getting jars back and we offer (built into the sales price) a $1.25 for the 1 lb. Muth's, a $.75 for 1/2's but very few ever come back. Obliviously we use new corks and shrink wrap. It's worth it to reuse, especially the Muth's due to the costs-our supplier went from $13.75 to $16.95 per 12 bottle case in the last year. e'x have been out of stock for 6 months and we have cases back ordered.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I have customers that want to give me jars back also. These kinds of people are after honey for the use of it, not the kind who want a pretty little jar with a fancy label that more than likely will be thrown away when it crystalizes.

I have fancy people who want the fancy bottles but eventually as/if our crop grows, I'm going to move back to mason jars or hexs if I can get them.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Zippy69 said:


> Yeah….sounds great ”Dirty jar filled” here ya go! However it’s a liability. You still need to wash sterilize jar for the repeat customer.


I have yet to have a customer return with any jars............it puts the work on them to clean their own jar. I guess $1 to wash a jar is not worth it to them. I do have one customer who brings his own jars and wants to fill them himself, comes every year gets 6 to 7 gallons.

STERILIZE LOL LOL I guess you never eat out anywhere. Fast food joints to even the most prestigious of dining elegance, are nothing more than a dump. Sterilize, even most hospitals have staph problems. I bottle about 40 cases of quarts and pints every year, would hate to think about running all of them through the dish washer to bring them up to 175*F for 15 minutes, that would take days of time, water and electricity.

Do you "sterilize" all of your jars? even the new ones out of the box? lids too?
How about your bottling tank?
How would you go about sterilizing combs that hold the honey? HHMMMMM


----------



## GaryA (10 mo ago)

We sell quite a bit of honey, especially in glass containers. Also, a lot of jams/jellies and pickled goods at our farm stand. As a measure of goodwill, we accept glass containers back from those individuals who feel that they are doing a great service to Planet Earth by recycling these containers. Now, I understand that their intent is truly to help us out as well, but we don't have the time to clean up a multiple of jars of all sizes (many jars from products we don't even sell, and odds and ends...), and sometimes they don't even take the time to clean out old product (yuk!), and quite honestly, we don't want to risk anyone's health by reusing any old jars. All the jars which we graciously accept ("Thanks!") go into the recycling bin.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

GaryA said:


> We sell quite a bit of honey, especially in glass containers. Also, a lot of jams/jellies and pickled goods at our farm stand. As a measure of goodwill, we accept glass containers back from those individuals who feel that they are doing a great service to Planet Earth by recycling these containers. Now, I understand that their intent is truly to help us out as well, but we don't have the time to clean up a multiple of jars of all sizes (many jars from products we don't even sell, and odds and ends...), and sometimes they don't even take the time to clean out old product (yuk!), and quite honestly, we don't want to risk anyone's health by reusing any old jars. All the jars which we graciously accept ("Thanks!") go into the recycling bin.


dishwasher seems to work for me.
ya it takes some time.

GG


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> ya it takes some time.


With the current increases in jar prices, do a cost benefit analysis. I use muth's and hex's and the prices are high right now enough that washing a dozen or two jars is a free $20!


----------



## jimbo3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I put all jars in the dishwasher anyways. Even new. Every new one I've opened has a funky smell to it. But I also don't sell a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

This year, I posted on Facebook Marketplace:
"$10/lb. Bring your own container, or I can provide one- $2 pint or $3 for a quart mason jar." 

I set up a table in my driveway with some jars, plastic spoons to sample with, a nice digital scale, and a gated bucket with proper labeling. Everyone brought their own containers and I sold 3 buckets in a few hours, and only one quart jar. Saved me a lot of time and cost for jars. Most bought 1/2 gallon or more. These were experienced honey buyers.

Found out that the other guys were selling for $12-$15/lb at the farmer's market, but I'm happy with my proceeds. No table rental, driving or setup time, and not even any bottling time or cost for bottles or labels. In the end, I'm happy for the ratio of receipts versus the time and effort.


----------

